# [SOLVED] Intel IPW4965 - no device wlan0 found.

## katoda

Hi,

although I've searched all the forum and wiki / google, I can't find any solution to my problem - I can't get my WiFi working - card Intel 4965 a/b/g/Draft-N (iwlwifi driver)

lspci:

```
04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)
```

I have emerged iwlwifi with ipw4965 USE flag.

The problem is that my computer can't see any wireless device - it doesn't matter if I have loaded the module or not.

iwconfig - with/without the iwl4965 module:

```
eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

dmesg after loading the module:

```
iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.1.17ds

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0c:00.0 to 64

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

wmaster0: Failed to initialize wep

iwl4965: Failed to register network device (error -12)
```

But something strange happens when I switch the wireless switch in my laptop off, and then on - any rmmod, ifconfig or iwconfig command stops responding - and even killall -9 can't kill it.

dmesg after off-on:

```
iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

wmaster0: Failed to initialize wep

iwl4965: Failed to register network device (error -12)

iwl4965: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf1 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e071 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf1 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e071 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf1 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e071 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf1 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e071 <keycode>' to make it known.

------------[ cut here ]------------

kernel BUG at net/core/dev.c:3363!

invalid opcode: 0000 [#1]

SMP

Modules linked in: iwl4965 mac80211 cfg80211 coretemp hwmon snd_seq_oss snd_seq_device snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss truecrypt nvidia(P) snd_hda_intel snd_pcm snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_hwdep snd i2c_i801 i2c_core soundcore

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c03d2392>]    Tainted: P        VLI

EFLAGS: 00010206   (2.6.23-gentoo #13)

EIP is at register_netdevice+0x52/0x311

eax: 00000000   ebx: e66201a0   ecx: 00000000   edx: e6b48000

esi: e6b0f800   edi: f8a45d2b   ebp: e6620ea0   esp: e6b49e9c

ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 00d8  gs: 0000  ss: 0068

Process iwl4965/0 (pid: 12476, ti=e6b48000 task=e664e000 task.ti=e6b48000)

Stack: 00000286 00000000 e66201a0 e66201a0 00000000 f8a45d2b f89f1a9f f7809600

       f89fdc70 e6621414 e6624dc4 f8a467a0 00000000 00000000 c200da90 00000000

       00000000 00000000 00000000 00000800 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Call Trace:

 [<f8a45d2b>] iwl_add_station+0x140c/0x2e89 [iwl4965]

 [<f89f1a9f>] ieee80211_register_hw+0x10b/0x1d3 [mac80211]

 [<f89fdc70>] ieee80211_rate_control_register+0x4b/0x50 [mac80211]

 [<f8a467a0>] iwl_add_station+0x1e81/0x2e89 [iwl4965]

 [<c011e707>] update_curr_load+0x5c/0x6d

 [<c044d509>] __sched_text_start+0x521/0x5b0

 [<f8a45d2b>] iwl_add_station+0x140c/0x2e89 [iwl4965]

 [<c013207c>] run_workqueue+0x74/0x100

 [<c01328e4>] worker_thread+0x0/0xc8

 [<c01329a0>] worker_thread+0xbc/0xc8

 [<c0134f81>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x33

 [<c01328e4>] worker_thread+0x0/0xc8

 [<c0134eb9>] kthread+0x38/0x5f

 [<c0134e81>] kthread+0x0/0x5f

 [<c0105a6f>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10

 =======================

Code: 1e 0d 00 00 c7 44 24 04 a2 ec 56 c0 c7 04 24 92 8f 54 c0 e8 dd 35 d5 ff e8 58 43 d3 ff e8 4f b2 07 00 83 be 18 03 00 00 00 74 04 <0f> 0b eb fe 8b 56 38 c7 86 00 02 00 00 01 00 00 00 c7 86 80 02

EIP: [<c03d2392>] register_netdevice+0x52/0x311 SS:ESP 0068:e6b49e9c
```

Does anybody know what to do? Thanks in advance.

----------

## tarpman

 *katoda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> wmaster0: Failed to initialize wep
> 
> ...

 

You're missing WEP support.  Add CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP to your kernel, either built in or as a module, and CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP and CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP if you want to be able to use any encryption stronger than WEP (highly recommended).

I don't know what's causing the kernel oops; I'd chalk it up to the iwlwifi drivers being relatively new.

----------

## katoda

 *tarpman wrote:*   

>  *katoda wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> wmaster0: Failed to initialize wep
> ...

 

Unfortunately it doesn't solve my problem  :Sad: 

lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

iwl4965                80732  0

ieee80211              30536  0

ieee80211_crypt_wep     7936  0

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     9600  0

ieee80211_crypt_tkip    13056  0

ieee80211_crypt         8448  4 ieee80211,ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211_crypt_tkip

mac80211              110468  1 iwl4965

cfg80211                9224  1 mac80211
```

dmesg:

```
iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

wmaster0: Failed to initialize wep

iwl4965: Failed to register network device (error -12)
```

Still no wlan0 device :/

----------

## tarpman

Interesting, to say the least.  Do you have CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 enabled or modularized, and the module loaded if the latter?

----------

## dr_cerebro

Well, I had the same problem, but I have an Acer laptop, so I had to install the acer_acpi driver to make my wireless lan visible.

What kind of laptop do you have?

----------

## katoda

 *tarpman wrote:*   

> Interesting, to say the least.  Do you have CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 enabled or modularized, and the module loaded if the latter?

 

```
katoda@compal ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep ARC4

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m
```

Unfortunately acer_acpi doesn't work for me - I have a Compal FT00 Barebone.

I have discovered some other strange thing - when I reload the module, I get a kernel error:

```
iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

wmaster0: Failed to initialize wep

iwl4965: Failed to register network device (error -12)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:0c:00.0 disabled

acer_acpi: Acer Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.8.2

acer_acpi: No or unsupported WMI interface, unable to load.

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.1.21

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0c:00.0 to 64

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address f8a2b6b4

 printing eip:

f8a0dca3

*pde = 0211d067

*pte = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

SMP 

Modules linked in: iwl4965 ieee80211softmac ieee80211_crypt_ccmp ieee80211_crypt_wep ieee80211_crypt_tkip ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt mac80211 cfg80211 arc4 backlight led_class hci_usb coretemp hwmon snd_seq_oss snd_seq_device snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss truecrypt snd_hda_intel nvidia(P) snd_pcm snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_hwdep snd i2c_i801 i2c_core soundcore

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<f8a0dca3>]    Tainted: P        VLI

EFLAGS: 00010246   (2.6.23-gentoo-r1 #2)

EIP is at ieee80211_try_rate_control_ops_get+0x2e/0x70 [mac80211]

eax: f8a2b6b4   ebx: f54212d0   ecx: f7bd3a00   edx: f621e000

esi: 00000000   edi: f4e001a0   ebp: f4e00ea0   esp: f621fee8

ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 00d8  gs: 0000  ss: 0068

Process iwl4965/0 (pid: 8530, ti=f621e000 task=f5c75500 task.ti=f621e000)

Stack: f7bd3a00 00000000 f8a0dd12 f4e001a0 00000000 f7628cf8 f89fe569 00000000 

       f4e001a0 f4e001a0 f4e001a0 00000000 f8a01ab2 f7bd3c90 f8a0dc70 f4e013ac 

       f7628d14 f8a473b7 f8a5246d 0000000d 00000013 00000038 f5c75500 0000000c 

Call Trace:

 [<f8a0dd12>] rate_control_alloc+0x2d/0x67 [mac80211]

 [<f89fe569>] ieee80211_init_rate_ctrl_alg+0x6c/0xdb [mac80211]

 [<f8a01ab2>] ieee80211_register_hw+0x11e/0x1d3 [mac80211]

 [<f8a0dc70>] ieee80211_rate_control_register+0x4b/0x50 [mac80211]

 [<f8a473b7>] iwl4965_tx_queue_reclaim+0x99d/0x1136 [iwl4965]

 [<f8a46dee>] iwl4965_tx_queue_reclaim+0x3d4/0x1136 [iwl4965]

 [<c013207c>] run_workqueue+0x74/0x100

 [<c01328e4>] worker_thread+0x0/0xc8

 [<c01329a0>] worker_thread+0xbc/0xc8

 [<c0134f81>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x33

 [<c01328e4>] worker_thread+0x0/0xc8

 [<c0134eb9>] kthread+0x38/0x5f

 [<c0134e81>] kthread+0x0/0x5f

 [<c0105a6f>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10

 =======================

Code: 53 b8 f0 6c a1 f8 e8 ac 1e a4 c7 8b 1d 00 6d a1 f8 eb 3b 85 f6 74 11 8b 43 08 89 f2 8b 40 04 e8 63 8d 83 c7 85 c0 75 24 8b 43 08 <8b> 00 85 c0 74 16 64 8b 15 08 70 64 c0 83 38 02 74 0f c1 e2 07 

EIP: [<f8a0dca3>] ieee80211_try_rate_control_ops_get+0x2e/0x70 [mac80211] SS:ESP 0068:f621fee8

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf1 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e071 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf1 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e071 <keycode>' to make it known.

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 3
```

My card works perfectly under Windows XP Home Edition, so it isn't hardware problem.

----------

## TequilaTR

This also happend with me, but looking at:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-577050-highlight-.html

I found out, that it really depends in which order the modules are loaded! And be aware, i also had to rmmod mac80211 before loading all the crypto dependencies, then i could easily modprobe iwl4965.

----------

## katoda

Yes, that did it  :Smile:  I've read that topic, but before iwlwifi update that has failed - I didn't thought about doing it once more  :Smile: 

Thanks for Your help  :Smile: 

----------

